# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  DEKA Arm System, DEKA Research & Development Corporation, Manchester, New Hampshire, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - DEKA Research & Development Corporation

Mobius Bionics LLC, Manchester, New Hampshire, USA - mobiusbionics.com

----------


## Airicist

Improved Quality of Life through an Advanced Prosthesis 

 Published on May 9, 2014




> Mr. Fred Downs demonstrates how he can use different grips on the DEKA Arm System to open and handle mail.
> 
> The system was developed by DEKA Integrated Solutions for DARPA's Revolutionizing Prosthetics program. On May 9, 2014, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration approved the system for commercialization.

----------


## Airicist

A Breakthrough in Upper-Limb Prosthetics 

Published on May 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

This mind-controlled arm is the future of prosthetics: 90 Seconds on The Verge 

 Published on May 12, 2014




> The FDA has approved the DEKA Arm System, a mind-controlled prosthetic funded by DARPA and developed by a company founded by Segway inventor Dean Kamen. Rock, paper, scissors will never be the same again.
> 
> "Mind-controlled prosthetic arm from Segway inventor gets FDA approval"
> 
> by Dante D'Orazio
> May 10, 2014
> 
> Hosted by Sam Sheffer. Written by Nathan Cykiert and Ross Miller. Video production by Zach Goldstein

----------


## Airicist

CHIMP DRC Tasks Fast 

 Published on May 15, 2014




> Peeling potatoes has long been considered a chore in the Army reserved for a Soldier who had screwed up. For an amputee who has just regained use of his second hand, however, a task like peeling carrots takes on a unique magic.
> 
> Mr. Fred Downs is a Veteran of the Vietnam War who lost his left arm to a landmine. He helped DARPA test out the DEKA Arm System and offered valuable feedback on how to refine it to best serve amputees. The arm was developed under DARPA's Revolutionizing Prosthetics program.
> 
> On May 9, 2014, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration approved the DEKA Arm, meaning that the developer, DEKA Integrated Solutions, can now pursue manufacturing and commercial opportunities to bring the arm to market.
> 
> This milestone represents just part of DARPA's commitment to standing by and enabling Service members.

----------


## Airicist

"Mobius Bionics to Bring DEKA’s LUKE Prosthetic Arm to Market"
Mobius Bionics announces the launch of its groundbreaking prosthetic arm beginning late 2016

July 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "DARPA-developed next-generation bionic arm hits the market"

by Eric Mack
July 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The LUKE Arm: Fulfilling a Promise to Wounded Warriors

Published on Dec 22, 2016




> The holiday season is bringing high-tech offerings for U.S. war veterans this year in the form of sophisticated bionic arms developed under the direction of DARPA's Revolutionizing Prosthetics program. In a ceremony December 22 at Walter Reed National Military Medical Center (WRNMMC) in Bethesda, Md., Justin Sanchez, Director of DARPA’s Biological Technologies Office, delivered the first two advanced “LUKE” arms from a new production line—shiny evidence that the fast-track DARPA research effort has completed its transition into a commercial enterprise. As part of that transition process, DARPA is collaborating with WRNMMC to make the advanced prostheses available to Service members and veterans who are rehabilitating after suffering upper-limb loss. 
> 
> The LUKE Arm ("Life Under Kinetic Evolution") is the first commercially available FDA-approved robotic prosthetic arm. It is manufactured by Mobius Bionics LLC of Manchester, N.H.


"DARPA Provides Mobius Bionics LUKE Arms to Walter Reed"
First production versions of groundbreaking upper-limb prostheses becoming available to military amputees

December 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Veterans receive DARPA’s LUKE Arm

Published on Jul 3, 2017




> On Friday, June 30th, at a ceremony at the Manhattan campus of the Department of Veterans Affairs' New York Harbor Health Care System, two veterans living with arm amputations became the first recipients of a new generation of prosthetic limb that promises them unprecedented, near-natural arm and hand motion. The modular, battery-powered arms, designed and developed by DEKA Research and Development Corporation for DARPA, represent the most significant advance in upper extremity prosthetics in more than a century. 
> 
> The prosthetic “LUKE” arm system—which stands for “Life Under Kinetic Evolution” but is also a passing reference to Luke Skywalker of Star Wars fame—enables dexterous arm and hand movement through a simple, intuitive control system. The system allows users to control multiple joints simultaneously and provides a variety of grips and grip forces by means of wireless signals generated by sensors worn on the feet or via other easy-to-use controllers. 
> 
> Years of testing and optimization in collaboration with the Department of Veterans Affairs (VA) led to clearance by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and creation of a commercial-scale manufacturer, Mobius Bionics of Manchester, N.H. More than 100 people living with amputation were involved in initial studies, which led to a product whose natural size, weight, and shape provides unparalleled comfort and ease of use.
> 
> During the ceremony, VA Secretary David Shulkin presented LUKE arms to Fred Downs and Artie McAuley. Downs is a prosthetics consultant for the Paralyzed Veterans of America and retired Chief Procurement and Logistics Officer for the Veterans Health Administration who lost his left arm above the elbow during the Vietnam War. McAuley is an Army veteran whose arm was amputated as the result of an accident while stationed at Fort Drum, N.Y. He went without a prosthesis for years because earlier-generation devices did not work well for individuals whose loss extended all the way up to the shoulder.
> 
> Throughout the Revolutionizing Prosthetics program, DARPA received contracting support for the Army Research Office. Additionally, U.S. Army Medical Research and Material Command provided funding to help complete the FDA approval process.

----------

